# Hinges



## wydors (Oct 27, 2011)

It's me again :blink:

I am now trying to pick the correct hinges. I am trying to do the sides of my entertainment center much like the picture below from Ana White's site. Her plans call for 2 set of "narrow profile hinges". 

After looking at many hinges, I think what I want are concealed, blind corner hinges with an opening of at least 90 degrees. Like this Blum hinge. Or maybe this Lama hinge would work.

It looks like may be the Lama is easier to install and it has some guidance as to how many to use for the door height/weight.

I have 2 concerns:

1) Am I figuring the correct degree for the opening? I can see how the door at rest could be considered a 90 degree opening already. If that's the case, I need a 180 degree or more opening.

2) How many hinges do I need? It the Lama hinge is the way to go, it guides me there. Blum doesn't.

Any opinions on hinges? 

Thanks again. I have read so many posts here over the post few weeks trying to get my ideas and plans together. This forum has been most valuable.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

I looked at the Blum page and I don't think that hinge is the right setup for what you are doing. I also looked at the Lama hinge. I don't think either one is strong enough to hold a big cabinet section like what you are trying to swing. You need a full overlay hinge with a 180* swing. I just looked in my Rockler catalog and found a Blum 165* #34595. Mine is an old catalog so it might be different now. That is as close as I could find. Personally, I would use a piano hinge and use longer screws. In the Rockler catalog it is called a single wrap-around slotted piano hinge #19423. That will hold the weight much better in all positions and open the full 180*. I hope that helps you.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

wydors said:


> It's me again :blink:
> 
> I am now trying to pick the correct hinges. I am trying to do the sides of my entertainment center much like the picture below from Ana White's site. Her plans call for 2 set of "narrow profile hinges".
> 
> ...


In order to answer your questions we need to know if the hinges will be mounted to a faceplate or the box. Then how many hinges per door would depend on how heavy the doors are. 

I personally like the Blum brand hinges. Blum does make a hinge that will open 170 degrees but I don't like the system they have for for faceplate mounting. I usually modify the cabinet so there is more to mount the hinge to. The hinge is physically very large like the Hettich hinge pictured so if you could live with 120 degrees they have a normal hinge I believe you would be happier with.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

European hinges for frameless are figured for overlay amount, such as full, partial, and inset. The overlay amount can be achieved with the type of cranking rotation of the arm, and or thickness of the mounting plate. For example, a full overlay hinge can be used for partial overlay (3/8" or less) by using a 9mm hinge plate.

The difference in hinges configuration for faceframe cabinets, is that the overlay is figured in inches of overlay.

For your layout, since the hinged panel lines up with the end, you can't use an ordinary hinge rotation because it would be starting off in a 90 degree plane to the panel of the cabinet. So, *this hinge* is what would work for that layout. I would also recommend that the panel that is used for the mounting plate be set up like a frameless cabinet, in that the edging would be the thickness of the panel (3/4").

In determining the number of hinges needed based on weight or height, use* this chart*.









 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have used a heavy duty gull wing piano hinge in a situation like this, but have done a search but can't find them right now.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jiju1943 said:


> I have used a heavy duty gull wing piano hinge in a situation like this, but have done a search but can't find them right now.


Piano hinges definitely have their place, but for a project like this I would rather use hinges that are adjustable.









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Any update? Any response?










 







.


----------



## wydors (Oct 27, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Any update? Any response?
> 
> .


Cabinetman, I ordered the Blum hinges that you suggested. I think they should be here on Monday. Hopefully, I'll be testing them on scraps early next week.


----------

